# 1974 Fender Jazz Bass



## Leon (Jan 13, 2007)

...on loan from my bass player. he's going to start bringing his keyboard for some of our keys-heavy tunes, and i'll be covering bass duties on some of said tunes. anyways, on with some pics...



























shall i play with a pick?






fuck that!











this thing plays great, despite having frets that are nearly worn flat. it's fun as hell, and i wish he were selling it!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 13, 2007)

Pretty cool, but I do hate jazz basses hahaha.


----------



## Leon (Jan 14, 2007)

i really dig 'em. i once played on a Jazz V with some active pups. it was $499... i should have picked it up.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> shall i play with a pick?
> 
> fuck that!



preach it \m/

looks fun heh.. i wanted to get one of the 5 strings that looked like that from Rondo music..


----------



## Jason (Jan 14, 2007)

How is that slap and pop tone leon? I imagine very "spanky"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 14, 2007)

I love those thumb rests.


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice Bass 

Quite unusual to have a bound maple board with block markers like that on a Jazz.

The grain on that stripped 7621 is showing up nice in that pic too.
Is that just the bare basswood showing?
Did it have a layer of thin veneer on the face?


----------

